# Ideas for crawdads, crayfish, whatever you call them



## my65289stang (May 25, 2006)

One more question, hopefully I can get a few replies before we leave tomorrow morning for the backpacking trip. 

I totally forgot that there is a ton of crawdads in the river that we will be packing along. Anyone have any good prep ideas? I have had them boiled but I have never actually cooked them myself though. What is a good seasoning/sauce for them? Any idea about how long to boil them?

Keep in mind, we will be backpacking so I cant take anything parishable

Thanks for any ideas
Brian


----------



## pdswife (May 25, 2006)

I've only had them once... steamed and then dumped in butter.
Have a great trip!


----------



## rickell (May 25, 2006)

Are you wanting to boil them or just other recipes for crawfish?

We love crawfish pie.

I think a great idea would be a crawfish bake with 
corn, sausage, potatoes, onions and cabbage, with cajun seasoning,
grilled garlic bread, don't forget the beer and napkins.

Never tried this but sounds fun


----------



## pdswife (May 25, 2006)

lol... all those potatoes would get pretty heavy in the backpack.

It sure sounds good though.


----------



## rickell (May 25, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> lol... all those potatoes would get pretty heavy in the backpack.
> 
> It sure sounds good though.


 

Need to put everyone to work invite lots of friends and family
have them join in the fun.


----------



## pdswife (May 25, 2006)

or bring along a few Lamas to carry everything.


----------



## my65289stang (May 25, 2006)

That does sound really good but I agree, unless we had some horses to carry all of those potatoes Im not sure I would survive the trip with all of that weight. Maybe that would be a good warm up, I have a physical test for Phoenix fire coming up in July, that would be a good leg workout for sure


----------



## Constance (May 25, 2006)

Boil them! Here's a recipe for a huge amount, but you'll get the idea.

http://www.cajun-recipes.com/html/seafood/31344.htm

Since you are back-packing, you're not going to have room for all that stuff. I'd just mix up the seasoning and put it in a ziplock bag. You do need lemon juice...a small bottle of Realemon will be OK for this, and will come in handy if you grill any of the fish you catch. 

Have a great time, and stay safe!


----------



## Mark Webster (May 25, 2006)

I love mudbugs cooked many different ways. I generally boil them, but sauteed tails in a scampi fashion works out great.

Mark


----------



## auntdot (May 25, 2006)

Hi my65289stang,

This is backpacking, so what I would do is get some Old Bay Seasoning (it is a powder, sold in metal cans, but would transfer the stuff to a plastic bag), add some garlic powder, and if you like, some cayenne powder.

Boil some water, toss in some of the Old Bay mix, and bring the water to a boil.

Would then add the crawdaddies, and let boil for about 8 - 10 minutes.

There are other ways we might fix them, but not if we have to carry the fixings.

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## mudbug (May 25, 2006)

Everyone has already given you great tips.  Wouldn't hurt to pack a little ziploc bag of rice to cook in the boilin' water once the mudbugs are done.


----------



## buckytom (May 26, 2006)

stang, see if you can find dehydrated lingiuni alfredo, or something like it. it is usually available in a well stocked sporting goods store with the backpacker's foods.

bring a baggie of chopped scallions, and a container of powdered cayenne along with it.

boil crawfish, remove and reserve water to make the dehydrated linguini with alfredo sauce. seperate the heads (suck 'em if you dare), shell the tails, toss meat into the linguini. mix in chopped scallions, powdered cayenne to taste (should have a good kick), top with grated parm.


----------

